# Search on remote using cell phone texting



## dmartk513 (Dec 17, 2009)

The hunt and peck method for entering search criteria on the TiVo is so cumbersome. Is there a way to enter text like one would type a text message on a cell phone, e.g, 2=abc, 3=def, etc. For instance, to type "t-i-v-o, one would hit "8-444-888-666" instead of scampering left and right and up and down to do the same thing. It would be so much quicker! If not, please put this in the works! People would love you for it!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

dmartk513 said:


> The hunt and peck method for entering search criteria on the TiVo is so cumbersome. Is there a way to enter text like one would type a text message on a cell phone, e.g, 2=abc, 3=def, etc. For instance, to type "t-i-v-o, one would hit "8-444-888-666" instead of scampering left and right and up and down to do the same thing. It would be so much quicker! If not, please put this in the works! People would love you for it!


None of my current remote controls (TiVo and Harmony) have the letters above the numbers on the numeric keypad. Without looking at your phone, did you know "t-i-v-o" used that number sequence you used in example? I know when I text, I look at the letters, not the numbers, on my phone.


----------



## pugru2 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think it would make it easier to be able to text the letters from the number pad. There could be a little cheat sheet on the search screen for those who are unfamiliar with it.


----------

